# Golf 1.4 TSI SE 5dr DSG Petrol



## Frank - Husht Acoutics (Jan 5, 2022)

Morning All,

I need some advice please.

I am in the market for a Golf 7 in the UK and have come across the 1.4 TSI however I have read a few threads that there are issues with the timing chain needing to be repaired/replaced over time. Any advice or alternative model suggestions would be highly appreciated?

Regards


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

What year is it? The 1.4 does not use a chain it uses a belt and it's a good design, someone recently posted they were servicing one with 305k miles on the original belt.

VW doesn't even recommend checking the belt until 120k if I recall correctly.


----------

